# Fermenter or Carboy Heater



## Cannew (Sep 21, 2011)

Is anyone using the wrap around heaters? I was told they will warm the must as needed and will raise the temp is placed lower on the carboy.


----------



## robie (Sep 21, 2011)

Cannew said:


> Is anyone using the wrap around heaters? I was told they will warm the must as needed and will raise the temp is placed lower on the carboy.



If you are talking about a brew belt, the answer is yes. The lower you place the belt on the container, the warmer that container will get. If it still gets too warm, you can put something like pencils (any non-flammable spaces) between the belt and the container.

Just don't put a hot brew belt directly on a very cold glass carboy.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 21, 2011)

Yep. I use 2 Brewbelts in the winter if need be.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 21, 2011)

I also use them all the time. Never had to use two of them though.


----------



## CB750 (Sep 22, 2011)

I use them if I cannot get my wine, beer or mead to the temperature I want ferment at as I ferment in my basement. I have fitted mine with a simple lamp rheostat so that I can better control amount of heat I desire. 

Some other posters have been critical of this procedure but it works great for me as I can keep the wine + - 1 degree on a daily basis. However, check your temp daily as I find that when my wine gets that first big rush of CO2 activity the temperature raises a few degrees all on it's own. Most of the time I have to turn the heat off or lower it significantly.


----------



## Cannew (Sep 22, 2011)

On temperature, how do the Outside stick on temp guages work? What is the best position to place them?


----------



## Dugger (Sep 22, 2011)

I find the stickons quite accurate and consistent ( one to another) - I put them vertically at the carboy midpoint.


----------



## CB750 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ditto what Dugger says. I have had good luck with the strips on glass carboys that have been in use for 10 years. Another alternative is to use one of those digital meat thermometers you can tape the probe about mid point with duct tape. I find both the strips and meat thermometers read the same temp so both appear to be accurate.


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 12, 2011)

Reviving an old thread to ask a question. The Brew Belt says not to use it on a glass carboy. I read not to place one on a _cold_ carboy, but otherwise, is this warning for the liability of the manufacturer only?

Has anyone who has used one on a glass carboy had any issues?


----------



## Brian (Nov 12, 2011)

I use them on glass carboys all the time and have never had an issue! I think they warm up slowly enough and it is not an intense heat so there really is no danger of breaking a glass carboy with a brew belt.

I also use a lazer temp gun. I find them to be bettter than the stick on strips because you can check the temp at different points of a carboy or bucket. You will find especially with heat belts that the temp at the bottom of the primary or carboy is much different than the top and the gun gives you that flexability. Just my opinion and they are fun to play with also..hehehe


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2011)

Ditto on everything Brian said including the temp gun.


----------

